# How did you start your company?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Kenny951 said:


> How many years were you in the electrical industry before you became your own C-10 contractor?
> 
> Were you a journey men before you were a contractor? Or did you go straight for the C-10?
> 
> Im just courious as to how some of you guys got started with your own company in the electrical industry.


You question pertains to our California member s only. To my knowledge C-10 means nothing to most electricians outside CA.


----------



## Kenny951 (Dec 22, 2010)

your right. I will edit that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I worked for 19 years before going out on my own.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

After I got out of trade school, I worked for 6 months before starting my own business. I am in Southern Illinois. No licensing required here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Kenny951 said:


> How many years were you in the electrical industry before you became your own contractor?
> 
> Were you a journey men before you were a contractor?
> 
> Im just courious as to how some of you guys got started with your own company in the electrical industry.


I had 21 years in the trade so 16 years ago i went out on my own..

I wanted to make more money so that is why i did...:thumbup:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Concerning my friend Jarrod who owns his own electrical contracting company and probably the only time I ever work as an electrician being when he needs help and I need the money:

I think he started out as an electrical apprentice at around the age of 17 or 18, kept his time and the last year that Texas had for grandfather clausing into a journeyman position he did so (he picked up and left the job site, leaving me there with the rest of the crew, in Corpus Christi as he didn't believe that the owners of the electrical company from back here in Houston and whom he got me a job with back then had turned in his application and time to the state) himself so in the end his time was turned in twice once he got back to Houston and then drove straight to Austin with his info. He got his J-card and started going to school, took the test three times and finally passed his master's exam at the age of 29, went the following week and paid the $16 for a DBA and off he went out on his own.

He's owned his own company for going on four years now.


----------



## Davidg408 (Jan 21, 2011)

I started working as an apprentice about 11 years back; it started slow but steady. When I got the required hours (minimum 8000 hrs), schooling (720 hours) and experience I took the Certification exam. I passed that and started working as a Journeyman, did that for about 5 years before deciding to take the Contractor's License Exam (of course, I had met all the requirements set forth by the state to qualify for the exam). I just got my license back in December - so, I'm new at this too, but going at it full force!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

My question is how many of you were PM's or Asst PM's before taking the plunge? :001_huh:


----------



## Davidg408 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kenny951 said:


> How many years were you in the electrical industry before you became your own contractor?
> 
> Were you a journey men before you were a contractor?
> 
> Im just courious as to how some of you guys got started with your own company in the electrical industry.


Are you a journeyman ready for the C-10 exam? PM me if you've got questions, I'd be happy to help in any way I can.:thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I was in the trade 10 years before going out on my own. Then I did a 5 year stint working for a defense company (not doing electrical work- doing management stuff) in the middle of it cause the money was out of this world. That 5 years was pretty hard, I was burning the candle at both ends. Midnight oil.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I was in the trade 10 years before going out on my own. Then I did a 5 year stint working for a defense company (not doing electrical work- doing management stuff) in the middle of it cause the money was out of this world. That 5 years was pretty hard, I was burning the candle at both ends. Midnight oil.




Midnight Oil? Did somebody say Midnight Oil?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

CL
:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Kenny951 said:


> How many years were you in the electrical industry before you became your own contractor?


 I was in the trade for 27 years before I opened my own shop. Ten of those years I was a member of the IBEW


> Were you a journey men before you were a contractor?


 I held a masters license for many years


> Im just courious as to how some of you guys got started with your own company in the electrical industry.


 I opened my business because thats what I wanted to do it wasnt a desperation move like many today . I spent time planning and doing things to help ensure its success and it was starting to payoff but the downturn has put off the reward phase of my business but the planning i did has helped us keep our doors open through this.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I was an electrician for 18 years, 15 as a IBEW member. Got my class A masters and quit to start my own company. Planned the leaving for a little over a year. That was 7 years ago.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kenny951 said:


> How many years were you in the electrical industry before you became your own contractor?


Years?

I started doing _side work_ after about 6 weeks in the trade. :jester:

My longest stint with an employer was _probably_ 2 years. At some point I started taking on small general contracting jobs to stay busy. I made pretty good money in the 80's and 90's running the low overhead, mostly cash business. 

In 94 (I think) I started a _legit_ business, strictly electrical. I still do an occasional remodel side job just for the hell of it. Business was rockin until about 2.5 years ago. Today, I'm back digging ditches.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was tired of working for aholes that really didnt get IT. Went through IBEW apprenticship and just before I turned out i went to work service driving around pretty much being my own boss. But on someone elses dime. :laughing: Their truck, tools, ect. When work slowed I got my layoff and started my company.  BEST THING I EVER DID:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been in the trade 40 years.
Licensed JW for 37 1/2 of those
Licensed master 36 of those.
Union member or signatory contractor for 32 years.
Went in business in 1984.

I worked for a NETA testing firm and came in on Monday and was told by the parent company that they were closing our division. I asked what I was suppose to do and they owner said I do not give a "F" what you do.

So I went in business, shortly after going in business the company I had worked for brought us up on charges at the hall for stealing customers. Hall gave us a hard time in something that was NOT THE UNION's BUSINESS.

My old company is now my customer as is every firm I have worked for (except two that are out of business).


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I started slowly. Very slowly. Planning and research are just as necessary as electrical work to charge for....

It is still slow, very slow.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Work ran out with my old boss when the economy took a dump. Rather than having you pay me to sit on my can, I started getting whatever small jobs I could, electrical and other. Filled out my paperwork, studied my rear off, prayed, and passed the masters test. I have a lot to learn about running a business, but made it through the first year and a half with no major debt and a growing customer base. Btw, learning a lot from this forum. Thx to you all for sharing your knowledge and insight.


----------

